# Julia Jäger Sammlung x17



## Eddie Cochran (8 Aug. 2006)

Anbei eine kleine erotische Sammlung von Julia Jäger. Die ersten 8 Collagen sind Webfunde, der Rest sind von mir erstellte Collagen von DVD aus den Filmen "Schöne Frauen" und "Die Einsamkeit der Krokodile". Die zweite Frau von den Collagen aus "Schöne Frauen" ist Ulrike C. Tscharre bekannt aus der Lindenstaße. Ich hoffe wiederum, dass meine Collageneigenbauten Gefallen finden.
Gruß Eddie Cochran



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 






Mein Dank gilt auch den Erstellern der ersten 8 Collagen.


----------



## Driver (8 Aug. 2006)

kannte sie bisher nicht, was sich aber jetzt dank deiner tollen collagen geändert hat. vielen dank Eddie


----------



## katzenhaar (10 Aug. 2006)

Danke für die schöne Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Muli (11 Aug. 2006)

Selbstverständlich finden diese Gefallen! Selbstgebastelt ist immer gerne gesehen! Also vielen Dank für die Bilder und die kleinen Zusatzinfos, die du uns immer zukommen lässt


----------



## troja57 (2 Sep. 2006)

Kannte ich bisher gar nicht, sehr schön.


----------



## Lemy (15 Sep. 2006)

schöne sammlung danke


----------



## spiffy05 (3 Jan. 2007)

Who the f... is julia jäger? Aber danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## coconut (3 Jan. 2007)

danke fuer die schoene samlung


----------



## bulle (6 Jan. 2007)

ch zwar nich aber trotzdem danke


----------



## asser11 (29 Jan. 2007)

das sind aber auch schöne hupen


----------



## rise (10 Mai 2007)

Klasse!Hübsche Frau!:thumbup: 

Hab es mal hierhin verschoben...


----------



## mark lutz (10 Mai 2007)

grossartige collagen sind das


----------



## fzander2 (13 Mai 2007)

vielen dank, man sieht sonst ja nicht so viel von ihr.


----------



## grindelsurfer (12 Juli 2008)

ab jetzt bin ich Fan von Julia!SUPER!Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 März 2009)

Eine sexy Frau.


----------



## mikeschundbobesch (20 Mai 2009)

Darauf habe ich schon länger gehofft. Wirklich gut!


----------



## fliper (20 Mai 2009)

super collagen !!!!!!


----------



## Soloro (20 Mai 2009)

Hübsch anzusehen,klasse!


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2010)

Tolle Brüste


----------



## morgenstern (18 Jan. 2010)

danke, hübsches mädchen


----------



## robin12 (19 Jan. 2010)

Wegen ihr schau ich mir immer den Commisario Brunetti an.
Eifach toll diese Frau. Vielen Dank


----------



## marsu57 (25 Feb. 2010)

super Frau

gerne mehr von ihr


----------



## erichhonecker100 (3 Okt. 2010)

ganz top, danke


----------



## fredclever (3 Okt. 2010)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Dauergast81 (4 Okt. 2010)

ein hübsches Madl, wow!


----------



## erwinfrank46 (4 Okt. 2010)

tolle Frau, leider zu selten zu sehen


----------



## dampflok (4 Dez. 2010)

was für ne Frau


----------



## soccerstar (4 Dez. 2010)

Nette Sammlung,danke!


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

:thx: für die schöne Sammlung von Julia :thumbup:


----------



## blubb-blubb (7 Dez. 2010)

Die Julia is´ne ganz nette! Vielen Dank für die Bilder.:thumbup:

Grüße
blubb-blubb


----------



## robin61 (8 März 2011)

schöne Zusammenstellung, sexy Frau:thumbup:


----------



## BIG 2 (8 März 2011)

Eine sehr schöne Sammlung.

Vielen Dank


----------



## foob (26 März 2011)

Wunderbar, danke!


----------



## Michel-Ismael (30 Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank, sehr schöne Arbeit mit einer schönen Frau.


----------



## soccerstar (4 Juni 2011)

Netter Mix,thankx!


----------



## gehtjagarnich (18 Juni 2011)

mille grazie!


----------



## Tiedchen46 (22 Juni 2011)

:thx::thx:Geile sammlung


----------



## glenmorangie (8 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Collagen. JJ ist eine tolle Frau!


----------



## BaKo66 (17 Juli 2011)

Julia Jäger Traumfrau!!


----------



## Kugelfisch (19 Juli 2011)

Eine wirkliche Traumfrau!!!! Danke für diese Bilder!!!!


----------



## Kugelfisch (19 Juli 2011)

Eine absolute Traumfrau!!! Zum Verlieben!!! Danke für die tollen Bilder!!!


----------



## tinaf (10 Sep. 2011)

sie hat was besonders, danke für die pics


----------



## fredi222 (19 Okt. 2011)

Eine wirklich schöne Sammlung von Julia Jäger

Danke

fredi222


----------



## Chris Töffel (5 Nov. 2011)

Eine tolle Zusammenstellung. Danke für die Sammlung!


----------



## lenzi4 (22 Apr. 2012)

danke für die arbeit!! echt toll!!!


----------



## Jone (23 Apr. 2012)

:thx für die collagen und vor allem für die Zusatzinfos. Bislang kannte ich das Mädel nicht, was sich aber jetzt geändert hat.


----------



## june6 (13 Jan. 2013)

danke für die sammlung!!


----------



## Chris Töffel (24 März 2013)

Tolle Sammlung. Dank dafür!


----------



## cebelee (24 März 2013)

Tolle Zusammenstellung, danke dir.


----------



## RimoHino (25 März 2013)

Klasse, vielen Dank!


----------



## HotPie4 (28 März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Sammlung.


----------



## Amu (26 Mai 2013)

Gute Arbeit.Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt,bei dieser Frau.


----------



## looser24 (26 Mai 2013)

Julia hat klasse. danke für die collagen


----------



## Kagewe (23 Juni 2013)

Tolle Collage


----------



## williwinzig (11 Okt. 2014)

Super Bilder


----------



## Biba (5 Okt. 2015)

Super schön, danke


----------



## willy44 (21 Nov. 2015)

Immer wieder ein Vergnügen diese tolle Frau zu sehen


----------



## Tkniep (28 Nov. 2015)

coole Bilder danke das du dir die Arbeit machst solche schone bilder zu posten


----------



## Kuhlmann (3 März 2022)

Eine schöne Sammlung


----------

